# Plant id!



## jeffhardy55555 (Jan 2, 2005)

please help me! i just bought these plants today and i just have them layed in the tank today because i don't know what they are and i was wondering if anyone could tell me!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I forget the names, but neither of them are aquarium plants 
Both are terrarium plants and will melt in a matter of weeks.

LFS's sometimes sell these plants as aquarium plants.....unfortunately...


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

The first is a non-aquatic that's often sold as "Ivory Sword" or something along those lines. The second could also be non-aquatic, I'm not really sure. It's hard to tell. It reminds me of Hygrophila sp. 'Red', but if you picked it up at your LFS it's most likely not.


----------



## jeffhardy55555 (Jan 2, 2005)

Error said:


> The first is a non-aquatic that's often sold as "Ivory Sword" or something along those lines. The second could also be non-aquatic, I'm not really sure. It's hard to tell. It reminds me of Hygrophila sp. 'Red', but if you picked it up at your LFS it's most likely not.


 i bought them both at the local walmart! other people told me they are growing them with no problem, the second one is a Narrow-leafed Hygrophila which is an aquarium plant the following link is a picture of one

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Plants/H-narrow.jpg


----------



## lowcoaster (Dec 6, 2004)

The first one is Dracaena sanderiana--it is a bog plant--it will eventually die. these are often sold in LFS. It is related to the "Lucky Palms" you see in many Asian markets. Take it out and place only a few inches in a jar or vase of water and it will grow well. It is a great one for Betta Bowls!!!

The second one looks like a Hygrophila sp. Maybe Hygrophila corymbosa var. salicifolia. It, while is generally sold emersed, can survive in the aquarium. It needs medium to high light, pH range 5-9 and can tolerate a wide range of water hardness.

I hope this helps.


----------

